# Gidgets and Gadgets



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

What kind of gadgets do you think work the best? Do you recommend the gold pro videos or just alot of practice? Who has the best informational videos and books out on the market today? What sort of things can I do to really help my game? any ideas?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

For the most part, these are worthless. The only gadget that you can hit the ball with is a club, so you might as well get to know it. Of the hundreds of products you see advertised in 2-hour infomercials by some old guy who used to be good, there are a few that can be worth your money. But don't trust any that claim to be able to take 10 strokes off your handicap with 10 minutes of practice 3 times a week. These devices may have good info and be built on solid mechanics, but ultimately they are just gimmicks. 

Think about this. Most of these gadgets work based on muscle memory. And they do work, at first. Your slice straightens out, you get more distance, you putt better, whatever. Then your ego jumps in and says "this is it, the magic solution to all of life's problems!" This is turn leads to you trying to reproduce the results. Too bad your ego know nothing about the thousands of complicated motions that go into swinging a club. Thats why many amateurs have jerky, robotic, unrhythmic swings.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah. I see your point. I think that the club does make the difference. I was talking to someone in an earlier post about the Cleveland Launcher 640 and how I used it on a few holes and it improved my drive by 20-30 yards. Who do you think makes the best clubs on the market, reasonable priced I mean.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that an instructor is probably the best help. They are a bit pricy yes but unlike the videos, the tell you what you do and then watch you and tell what youre doing wrong. Videos cant watch you.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

Im sure an instructor is the best bet, but seriously have you priced them...I could buy a pro for what they charge. Its highway robbery if you ask me. Unless they are going to give me the magic touch that helps me make eagles every time, they should be ashamed to charge that much!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm glad you realize this. No instructor has the "magic touch," or one secret that will take you down from a 20 to a scratch handicap. Take thier advice seriosly, but recognize that everyone has a different swing, and by them trying to make you conform to the thousands of technical instructions of "the perfect swing," they could easily mess you up even worse.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> I'm glad you realize this. No instructor has the "magic touch," or one secret that will take you down from a 20 to a scratch handicap. Take thier advice seriosly, but recognize that everyone has a different swing, and by them trying to make you conform to the thousands of technical instructions of "the perfect swing," they could easily mess you up even worse.


Even then a instructor is still the best way to learn the fastest and leech all of that good juicy information before playing again. My instructor tought me the basics, how to manage stress and stuff, and then told me how to treat the equipment, took me on a test, I passed, then he told me some pro attributes.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

You can get a golf buggy. You won't tire whilst playing due to all that walking!


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Haha words of a true fat golfer. Haha just kidding but i always use a buggy whether it makes me look fat or not. Whats the point in walking those clubs around?


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

If there at the club and free to use, everyone wants to use them. But some just can't pluck up the guts to use one. Why put it to waste!?


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. I see no shame in not wanting to carry a heavy bag around for a couple hours. Sure youre not getting a work out but i golf to have a good time, not to shed weight.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I think this has been said before but gadgets and gizmos are useless and costly. Avoid them, they aren't going to help your game too much.

Nothing will ever beat a solid club and practice.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Although, for putting practice you could always buy those cheap holes for about $20-30 that help your target, some also feed you back the ball if you're lazy. I remember the other day whilst I was at my local golf store there was a new piece of technology being tested, although wasn't for normal course use.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I think im going to get one of those holes that hit it back to you when you make it now that you mention it. My short game needs some attention.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would get someone to physically help you. forget the videos because its just not the same, and having someone help you is just so much better.


----------



## PaulB007 (Mar 31, 2006)

A friend of mine bought a yardage viewfinder. Basically its a cheap bit of plastic that when you look through it, its supposed to tell you the yardage, using the height of the pin in the viewfinder. 

Its complete rubbish of course, but for some reason he thinks it helps


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

How much did he buy it for?

I have seen these before and they usually are insanely exspensive. I think if you need something like that to help you to choose you club, you have bigger problems to deal with.

I would never buy anything like that; complete waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

See I love those kinds of things. I am always buying things like that off of the TV and ebay. When I see something like that in an advertisement, I can't help but want to buy it.

The infomercials are misleading, but it gets suckers like me to buy it!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> A friend of mine bought a yardage viewfinder. Basically its a cheap bit of plastic that when you look through it, its supposed to tell you the yardage, using the height of the pin in the viewfinder.
> 
> Its complete rubbish of course, but for some reason he thinks it helps


I agree. Let's say your friend looks through this amazing piece of technology and determines that the top of the pin is 197 yards, 2 feet and 7 1/2 inches away. Now ask him if he has a shot in mind that will travel 197 yards, 2 feet and 7 1/2 inches. Even if he can get close to that distance consistantly, it's not always the best approach. For example, if there's a sand trap in front of the green in the pin is in front, you might want to aim for 205 yards instead.


----------

